
Creating a JSON API (spec) implementation from scratch - tn6o
https://samurails.com/jutsu/jutsu-17-creating-the-yumi-library-a-json-api-implementation-from-scratch/
======
dozzie
So plenty, plenty of work, just to have something short of a simple RPC call
(because it still lacks error reporting). Remind me, how we got here from
functions exposed through XML-RPC?

